As a freelancer, how many projects do you take on at once? - joshpitzalis
======
joshpitzalis
My approach at the moment is to work on two projects at once. I try and spend
about 4 hours on one project and then 2 hours on the other. Then I alternate
each day. This doesn't always work so some weeks I'll just dedicate entire
days to one project and then other days to the other. It's a pretty good
approach because it means I always have paid work. As soon as one project is
finished I spend that time looking for new work. I usually find my next
project before the second one ends so there is always overlap. The downside is
that I prefer to focus on one thing and dig into it. I can't really do that
with my approach. If I did then there would be gaps where I am looking for
work between projects. The other downside is that I don't work as fast as
other people. I always quote longer deadlines because I know I have to account
for working on both projects. I'm interested to know how other people handle
their workflow. I'd love a better approach. How many projects do you take on
at once and how do you handle your workflow?

------
BjoernKW
I try to have at least 2 at any time.

The upper limit depends on several factors such as deadlines, the
communication skills of everybody involved and the ability to work on projects
remotely.

When you find yourself juggling projects and not being able to communicate
with each customer on a weekly basis at least you probably have taken on too
many projects.

------
chrisbennet
The last couple of years I've been doing 2-3 long term projects at once. I try
to work project on one project at a time for a few days or week. The sort of
problems I work on sometimes don't have obvious answers so thinking about one
project exclusively means that sometimes I wake up with the answer.

